# 2 in 1



## valyogennoff (Dec 20, 2015)

This is an international competition for scoring trailers for two different films. Of course, we can choose to score just one of them but there's a discount if we register for both. 
http://theindiegathering.com/scoring.php
http://www.horrorhotel.net/scoring.php
Something that I liked a lot: *"Winners will be networked with the film business for one year."* I think it's much more valuable than the Sony Audio Master Suite and the Catalyst Production Suite _(winner prizes)_.


----------



## ShenDoesMusic (Dec 29, 2015)

This seems interesting, I'd like to try. But it says 'Mail Reg. Form with check/MO (or pay online) and DVD', I don't understand what mo is. Or if i pay the fee with paypal, how do I prove that I paid? Thank you.


----------



## valyogennoff (Dec 29, 2015)

ShenDoesMusic said:


> This seems interesting, I'd like to try. But it says 'Mail Reg. Form with check/MO (or pay online) and DVD', I don't understand what mo is. Or if i pay the fee with paypal, how do I prove that I paid? Thank you.


Hello, Shen! And welcome! 
I guess MO here should stand for Money Order - for exaple by post or Wetern Union, or something similar.
And, when you pay through Paypal, they receive your names, email and address, so I hope nothing can go wrong. I haven't registered yet, but I want to try both trailers and I'll probably take advantage of the discount they offer.


----------



## ShenDoesMusic (Dec 29, 2015)

valyogennoff said:


> Hello, Shen! And welcome!
> I guess MO here should stand for Money Order - for exaple by post or Wetern Union, or something similar.
> And, when you pay through Paypal, they receive your names, email and address, so I hope nothing can go wrong. I haven't registered yet, but I want to try both trailers and I'll probably take advantage of the discount they offer.


Thank you for answering～But I saw the discount is “by December 31th”，so don't if you need to pay before 31th...


----------



## valyogennoff (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah, it's 31st. Two whole days.


----------

